# Buondì!



## anto_milan (28 Agosto 2012)

Forum nuovo, utenti nuovi  sono Antonio e vengo da Milano. Era da un pò che leggevo il forum ma visto l'occasione ho finalmente deciso di iscrivermi! Spero di divertirmi insieme ad altri milanisti!


----------



## Livestrong (28 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Agosto 2012)

vengono sempre più utenti...benvenuto


----------

